# Vindictive Peeing



## Shelley765 (Nov 20, 2021)

Molly (8.5 years old) is potty trained and rarely has accidents at home when I’m present. However, if I leave her for more than 15 minutes, she will pee on the carpet. Sometimes, I’ll get lucky and she’ll use the puppy pad.
She also comes to work with me everyday (I work in a dog friendly office). She has frequent accidents in the office (also if I leave to run an errand). — she knows my coworkers well and they treat her wonderfully. 

I’m not sure how to address this as she knows she’s supposed to potty outside. She’s doing it out of anger. Any tips would be most welcome. Thank you.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Usually when a dog is suddenly peeing inappropriately it's due to a UTI or possibly bladder stones. The first thing I would advise is to take her to the vet for a full checkup to rule out a medical reason.


----------



## mylittleluna (Dec 19, 2017)

You can rule out UTI as Kathy said, but my Luna does the same when she is mad at me for leaving.


----------

